# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Last van duizeligheid

## hoihoi

Hoi,

Ik heb al een hele tijd last van duizeligheid de ene keer lijkt het net of de wereld te snel is voor mijn ogen de andere keer krijg ik van die rare stromingen in het hoofd bij bv. tv of 's-ochtends uitrekken het kan op de raarste tijd komen krijg dan ook ontzettend last van angst en paniek waardoor de klachten nog erger worden.
Mijn benen gaan ook trillen dat het net lijkt of ik flauwval.
Het beheerst volkomen mijn leven en het onbegrip dat je van iedereen krijgt niet normaal ja het is iets wat je van de buitenkant niet ziet.
Maar reken maar ik zou er heel wat voor over hebben om dit niet meer te hebben.
Ik heb al veel onderzoeken gehad en er komt niets uit het enige wat ze zeggen is stress.
Ik ben er verder ook niet misselijk bij of oorsuizen dat allemaal niet naar een paar uur slaap (want als ik moe ben heb ik ook erge last) gaat het wel weer wat beter maar moet dan nog erg uitkijken met wat ik doe.
Ik hoop toch zo dat ik een reactie krijg van mensen die dit probleem herkennen.
Want het beheerst volkomen mijn leven en kan overal tegenop zien want dan ben ik bang dat ik het krijg.

----------


## beatespook

hoi jij daar met je duizeligheid...je bent de enige niet hoor!!!! jouw klachten
lijken precies op die van mij...ook mijn dagen kunnnen er behoorlijk door
worden bepaald...ik heb regelmatig naast die duizeligheid Flushes..ik weet niet of dit het goede woord is maar het voelt als een tinteling die begint
bij je voeten en dan tot je hoofd doorschiet..dan denk je inderdaad..oeps daar ga ik..maar nee hoor ik blijf iedere keer staan...soms heb ik dat wel 10 x op een dag...je begrijpt wat er dan gebeurt...
het is ook heel lang weg geweest en nu heb ik het weer...ik hen 4 maanden
geleden mijn vader verloren en sinds dien is het steeds erger aan het worden..ik geloof de dokter ook nooit wanneer hij zegt dat het stress is maar ik ben toch bang dat hij gelijk heeft...ik ben een MEGA positief mens dus dacht dat Stress niet bij mij hoorde...maar onbewust dus toch wel!
maar je daar heb jij nu niets aan...HOE KOMEN WE ERAF???? dat is belangrijker....ik denk toch...ONTSPANNEN...mediteren, evt bloed na laten kijken, want ik las net soort gelijke klachten bij iemand met een vitamine B12 tekort....ik weet het ook niet zo goed, maar wilde je laten weten dat ik soort gelijke klachten heb en je dus w.s. ECHT niets ernstigs hebt...Dus geef er NIET aan toe...straks kom je je huis niet meer uit! ik ben nu druk bezig allelei dingen uit te proberen, dus wanneer iets lukt hoor jij het direkt! hou vol!

----------


## Niek

Hier hetzelfde, zowel last van duizeligheid als die tintelingen. Alleen heb de tintelingen alleen maar aan m'n linkerkant?
Het is hier begonnen nadat ik ben gestopt met borstvoeding van de kleine en ik met m'n man problemen kregen op relatie vlak.
Ik vind het echt doodeng. Het begint met tintelingen en op een bepaald moment heb ik dat gevoel dat ik mezelf voel wegzakken. Ech eng

----------


## Patricks

hoi,

Ik ben Patrick en ben 27 jaar, ik heb ook last van duizeligheid soms de hele dag door
net of ik in een film zit, heel raar.
Ik heb er zo weken geen last van en dan weer een paar dagen of een week wel.
Maar heb ook last van angstaanvallen, dat heeft er waarscheinlijk ook veel mee te maken.
Het is best wel irritant dat het je leven zo beinvloed, heb ook een zoontje van 1 jaar en vind het niet leuk dat ik daar niet optimaal van kan genieten.

Groeten 

Patrick

----------


## mandy85

Hallo,

Ik heb nu sinds 4 weken continue last van duizeligheid en het gevoel flauw te vallen. (dat is wel 2 keer gebeurd in de afgelopen 4 weken) Ben niet in staat te werken en durf haast niet meer uit huis. Ik probeer mij zoveel mogelijk te ontspannen, maar als ik er alleen maar aan denk dat ik naar buiten moet dan wordt het ineens veel erger. Ik wil hier zo graag van af. Ik heb twee kleine kinderen en ik heb het gevoel dat ik niet meer voor ze kan zorgen.

----------


## buyse

Hallo,

Ik heb sedert een 6-tal maanden hetzelfde probleem.
Enorme vermoeidheid, duizeligheid, alsof alle energie uit mijn lichaam gaat, angstaanvallen.
Wanneer ik alleen ben, wordt het alleen maar erger. Ik geraak direct in paniek.
Heb ook een baby van een 11-tal maanden, en voel mij zo schuldig tegenover hem, omdat ik niet ten volle van hem kan genieten en met hem spelen.
De dokters dachten eerst dat het een depressie was, maar niet.
Wat doen jullie er tegen, om het toch draaglijk te maken?

Ik begin wat hopeloos te worden.
Groeten,

----------


## Agnes574

Bloedonderzoek al laten doen??
Multi-Vitamine preparaat al geprobeerd??
Veel drinken is zoiezo goed!!!!
Evenwichtsorgaan laten testen bij de KNO-arts??

Sterkte!!

----------


## mabel72

Ik ben al een paar weken niet fit!! Volgens mijn man zo doof als een kwartel en kijk ik af en toe heel wazig... Toen ik toevallig naar de dokter moest om mn medicijnen op te halen zei ik tegen de vrouwelijke arts die er net liep, heb je misschien even tijd om in mn oren te kijken want iedereen zegt dat ik zo doof als een kwartel ben.... Zij kijken en idd mn gehoorbeentjes waren vaccuum gezogen, links erger dan rechts.. Dus ik kreeg een peniciline kuur!

Toen ik 2 dagen daarmee bezig was werd ik zo duizelig en mn hoofd voelt vol snot.. Ik ben duizelig als ik lig als ik zit als ik loop, tot misselijk aan toe! Heb menig keer met een emmertje voor me gezeten, maar het bleef erbij bij die misselijkheid, die trekt langzaam weg.

Heb medicijnen voor de duizeligheid gekregen, dat helpt wel wat, maar als er te lang tussen zit begint het van voor af aan... Ik heb het gevoel ook dat ik steeds naar links val.. Weet iemand wat dat betekenen kan???

----------


## Boekske

Heb hetzelfde probleem al meer dan 5 jaar en ze vinden niets. Verschillende evenwichtstesten gedaan, bij NKO meerdere malen, nmr, scans bloedonderzoeken, alles lijkt in orde. Doe nu aan bioresonantietherapie en hoop dat dit toch iets gaat helpen.

----------


## Sefi

Als specialisten de reden voor duizeligheid niet kunnen vinden, dan zou je eens triggerpoint therapie kunnen proberen. Ik was ook veel duizelig en "op een hoge spierspanning na zo gezond als een vis", werd me verteld.
Triggerpoints zijn een soort spierknopen die voor o.a. duizeligheid en wazig zien kunnen zorgen als ze zich bevinden in het nek- schoudergebied. 
De meeste normale fysiotherapeuten herkennen geen triggerpoints, dus je zou dan naar een echte triggerpoint therapeut moeten gaan. Resultaat merk je al heel snel!
Voor meer info over triggerpoints en om behandelaars te vinden kun je op de volgende website kijken: http://www.triggerpointboek.nl

----------


## Boekske

Ben bij mesoloog geweest en het zou komen door het niet functioneren van de bijnieren en schildklier. Heb medicijn gekregen maar dit kan 6-8 weken duren vooraleer het werkt. Afw8en dus.

----------


## Onassa

ook ik herken het allemaal precies.
Alleen komnt het hoogst waarschijnlijk bij mij doordat ik een week of 6 geleden met een nieuwe anti depressiva ben gestart.
Maar die bijwerkingen moeten juist na enkele weken minder worden.
Ik heb alleen maar het gevoel dat ze erger worden.
Als ik met tandenpoetsen mijn mond uitspoel en even naar beneden buk in de wasbak zie ik de wereld alweer als een doedelzak aan.
Heel vervelend want ik durf niet eens hierdoor met de auto weg te gaan, vertrouw mezelf gewoon niet meer wat reaktie etc. betreft.

----------


## Awesome

Zo jeetje, vreemd dat er niet zo snel de vinger op te leggen is. Heb hier ook last van. Erg gevaarlijk vind ik het wanneer ik auto rij. Omdat je het gevoel hebt dat je flauw valt en idd of alles om je heen dan weer sneller en dan langzaam gaat. Heb ook wel de indruk dat mijn nek iets te maken heeft met dit alles. Eigenlijk sinds ik ooit recht achterover ben gevallen op een betonnen vloer (in een live uitzending op tv nota bene), heb ik vaak last van mijn nek gehad. Dokters niks raars kunnen vinden op foto's. Kan ook niet echt aanwijzen wat het moment is geweest dat die enorme duizeligheid gestalte kreeg. 1 ding weet ik wel, ik word er gek van. Dat verhaal van triggerpoint therapie komt wel het dichts bij mijn klachten...

----------


## Sefi

Als je zo gevallen bent dan zijn er waarschijnlijk wel (nek)wervels verschoven. Na je val zul je wel een tijdje last gehad hebben van pijn en dat nam waarschijnlijk na verloop van tijd af. En weer een tijd later begonnen je duizeligheidsklachten, denk ik?
Licht verschoven nekwervels zijn niet te zien op foto's, maar kan wel gevoeld worden door mensen die hiervoor geleerd hebben, zoals bijvoorbeeld een chiropractor. Die wervels kunnen lichtjes tegen zenuwbanen drukken. Ook je spieren zijn in dit geheel betrokken en kunnen inderdaad triggerpoints gaan vormen.
Het lijkt me goed om eens een chiropractor, orthomanuele arts of ostheopaat te bezoeken om eens goed te laten nakijken of je verschoven wervels hebt. Je kunt zonder verwijzing naar een chiropractor stappen, dus het hoeft niet via een huisarts ofzo.
Ze kunnen heel veel met dit soort klachten.

----------


## Bambi

ik heb ook af en toe, de laatste tijd wel meer, hevige aanvallen van duizeligheid. soms begin ik mij raar te voelen dan weet ik dat het gaat beginnen, neem dan direkt Bethahistine en ga zo snel mogelijk liggen, liefst met een hoger hoofdkussen, kalm blijven, niet veel bewegen, met gesloten ogen. Dan ben ik in het beste geval wel de ganse dag kwijt maar na 4 of 5 tabletjes gaat het dan wel een stuk beter en kan ik terug opstaan. ik leer er mee leven maar heb dan ook wel als ik ergens naartoe moet steeds een flesje drank bij en die medicatie want men weet nooit wanneer het terug begint. stress vermijden, sterke koffie is ook afgeraden evenals te veel alcohol en te veel beweging. ook oppassen met films bekijken waar de camera te vlug beweegt. een troost : het is niet gevaarlijk, het beïnvloedt de verdere gezondheid niet, dus geen paniek, het is gewoon het evenwicht dat verstoort is en het is een uiterst vervelende kwaal. het schijnt dat er mensen zijn die het jaren lang hebben en bij anderen verdwijnt het soms vanzelf voor goed.
goede beterschap, je bent niet alleen.

----------


## samanthabloem

*hallo,
ik heb ook last van duizeligheid en toevallig me vriendin ook en bij mij is meniere geconstateerd en daar heb ik medicijnen voor gehad genaamd betahistine.de symptomen van meniere zijn:duizelig,oorsuizen,hoofdpijn,misselijk en het gaat meestal ook gepaard met doofheid.
misschien heeft hier iemand wat aan?

groetjes samantha*

----------


## Awesome

Na alweer 5 mndn last te hebben van die gekke duizigheid en bij de KNOarts, neuroloog en nu weer bij de longarts te zijn geweest en dan nog niet te vergeten fyshiotherapie en manuele therapie kan men nog steeds niet de vinger op de zere plek leggen. Ingewikkeld, men gaat al gauw naar het plaatje dat wanneer iets niet medisch te onderbouwen is het psychische deel zijn werk doet, maar ja dan moeten er wel factoren zijn die dit in gang hebben gezet. Ook dacht mijn therapeut aan miniere, maar ik voldoe toch niet aan het ziektebeeld.

De diagnoses nu gesteld is: hyperventilatie en verdikte slijmvliezen wat natuurlijk in verband met elkaar kan staan, maar of dat die duizeligheid of beter gezegd 'licht gevoel' in mijn hoofd veroorzaken kan men niet zeggen.

Kortom nog steeds geen antwoord, maar ik moet wel reintegreren...het is net als tegen een voetballer met een beenblessure zeggen, omdat er geen of te weinig medisch bewijs is, moet je maar weer voetballen....I don't get that.

Hopelijk zal alles ooit duidelijk worden...

----------


## faraway

Beste lotgenoten,

Na een jaar gevochten te hebben met mijn duizeligheid, ben ik heel wat verder gekomen, en ik heb er nu minder last van. Misschien dat ik jullie wat tips kan geven.
Nuttige informatie: ik ben laborant in een kliniek, ik ben wel geen arts

laat je *onderzoeken*
- laat ten eerste een bloedonderzoek doen, hieruit kan je heel wat afleiden
- vergeet zeker niet naar de neuroloog te gaan, laat een lumbaalpunctie doen (ruggemergvocht) en laat je een MRI scan nemen van je hersenen
- laat een evenwichtstest doen bij de neus keel oor specialist, misschien heb je evenwichtsproblemen

nu heb je een beter overzicht waarom je duizelig wordt...

De oorzaken van duizeligheid en draaierigheid:

- hyperventilatie (chronisch of acuut) 
- epilepsie
- overmaat gebruik van medicatie of verkeerd gebruik van geneesmiddelen
- chronisch slaaptekort
- de ziekte van meniere, een aandoening van het evenwichtscentrum
- MS, zenuwaandoeningen kunnen ook met duizeligheid beginnen
- diabetes (suikerspiegel?)
- zwakte door een of ander infectie (zoals EBV-virus, klierkoorts, ...)
- enz enz 

Wat kan je zelf doen?

Zoals ik gedaan heb kan je best antidepressiva (lichte) gebruiken tegen de angsten die duizeligheid met zich meebrengt, dit onder dokterscontrole. De angsten zijn na 7 maanden bijna weggegaan.
De advies van je artsen strikt opvolgen!
Voldoende slapen en rusten, stress vermijden. Probeer je stress situaties echt te vermijden of onmiddelijk op te lossen. Stress is een factor dat je je op je zwakste plek aanpakt, schakel deze factor dan uit. Ga altijd op tijd je bed in. Dagen dat ik goed geslapen heb, heb ik bijna geen last!
Voldoende en gezond eten. Eet altijd op dezelfde tijdstippen, sla nooit je ontbijt over. Neem voldoende vitamines op, neem desnoods vitamine supplementen.
Neem voldoende zonlicht op, zonlicht bevat vitamine D, de opname van bestanddelen die je nodig hebt zal verbeteren.
Analyseer niet alle waarnemingen, focus je niet op je duizeligheid, dat maakt alles erger.

Ik hoop dat ik jullie heb kunnen helpen

----------


## faraway

> Ik ben al een paar weken niet fit!! Volgens mijn man zo doof als een kwartel en kijk ik af en toe heel wazig... Toen ik toevallig naar de dokter moest om mn medicijnen op te halen zei ik tegen de vrouwelijke arts die er net liep, heb je misschien even tijd om in mn oren te kijken want iedereen zegt dat ik zo doof als een kwartel ben.... Zij kijken en idd mn gehoorbeentjes waren vaccuum gezogen, links erger dan rechts.. Dus ik kreeg een peniciline kuur!
> 
> Toen ik 2 dagen daarmee bezig was werd ik zo duizelig en mn hoofd voelt vol snot.. Ik ben duizelig als ik lig als ik zit als ik loop, tot misselijk aan toe! Heb menig keer met een emmertje voor me gezeten, maar het bleef erbij bij die misselijkheid, die trekt langzaam weg.
> 
> Heb medicijnen voor de duizeligheid gekregen, dat helpt wel wat, maar als er te lang tussen zit begint het van voor af aan... Ik heb het gevoel ook dat ik steeds naar links val.. Weet iemand wat dat betekenen kan???


hoi, het lijkt er sterk op dat je de ziekte van Menière hebt, informeer je hierover!

----------


## faraway

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb nu sinds 4 weken continue last van duizeligheid en het gevoel flauw te vallen. (dat is wel 2 keer gebeurd in de afgelopen 4 weken) Ben niet in staat te werken en durf haast niet meer uit huis. Ik probeer mij zoveel mogelijk te ontspannen, maar als ik er alleen maar aan denk dat ik naar buiten moet dan wordt het ineens veel erger. Ik wil hier zo graag van af. Ik heb twee kleine kinderen en ik heb het gevoel dat ik niet meer voor ze kan zorgen.


je neemt best wat Antidepressiva :Smile:

----------


## deadend

Beste mensen...,

Ik begrijp dat vele van jullie last hebben, of wel eens last hebben gehad, van migraine. Dit is heel lastig, of het is heel lastig geweest, natuurlijk. Echter is er daar nu een oplossing voor!

Ga naar de website: http://www.stopmigraine.net om te lezen hoe jij jouw migraine kan voorkomen, en als je het hebt, om het op een natuurlijke manier binnen 48 uur en voor altijd te laten stoppen, en ook dat het uiteraard dus nooit meer terug komt!

Misschien dat jullie dit nog niet gezien, of ontdekt hebben..., vandaar dat ik nu deze reactie plaats, zodat jullie van jullie migraine af kunnen komen!

Veel succes!!

P.S.: Dit geldt ook voor als je veel last hebt van duizeligheid hebt...

----------


## afra1213

Beste mensen,

Duizelingen komen ook vaak door het storen van de maag en darm.
Het hoef dus niet direct iets verontrustends te zijn.

Hoofdpijn komt vaak van het storen van de maag, gal of de alvleesklier.
Daarnaast kan van veel spanningen de maag gaan storen waardoor er ook
hoofdpijn kan optreden en daarna misselijkheid.

----------


## [email protected]

Sinds 4 weken heb ik last van duizeligheid.s nachts was ik mijn bed nog uit geweest en wilde smorgens opstaan en viel direct terug op mijn kussen. 1 1/2 uur geprobeerd om uit bed te komen lukte niet en ik maakte mij grote zorgen, wat was dit?. Toen mijn dochter gebeld en die heeft mij uit bed geholpen. Ik ben nog steeds duizelig en bij het bewegen van het hoofd draait alles om me heen. Ook ik vond het eng om te gaan slapen. Doodloof wordt ik er van. Ben de volgende dag naar de dokter geweest, die vertelde dat het vanzelf over moest gaan het kon enkele seconden duren maar ook wel 5 weken duren en het kon door veel dingen komen diabetis, hoge of lage bloeddruk, oververmoeidheid, stress, medicijn gebruik,flinke verkoudheid, migraineen nog een aantal zaken. Ik had last van mijn evenwichtsorganen zei de arts net zoals ik aangegeven had, ben niet msselijk, heb geen suizendende oren en heb geen hoofdpijn, maar heb niet veel trek in eten, ik heb het koud, en slaap heeeeel veel. Slik sinds gisteren een micro element en hoop dat het nu snel over gaat. Het is na 4 weken minder heftig maar nog lang niet over. Ik raak er nu aan gewend weet wat er komt als ik naar boven of beneden, links of rechts heb gekeken en wordt er minder moe van maar lastig is het wel. groetjes van Chris

----------


## christel1

He iedereen, 
gisteren in het ziekenhuis iets gehoord van een verpleegster wat ik nog geen enkele arts horen zeggen heb... 
Bij een lage bloeddruk moet je heel veel drinken, meer dan iemand met een hoge bloeddruk, dit om het vochtgehalte, het bloedvolume te vermeerderen.... en dit was op de afdeling cardiologie dus niet echt uit mijn duim gezogen. De verpleegster zei als we ons flauw voelden, mijn dochter en ik hebben alle 2 een heel lage bloeddruk dat we direct een halve liter water moesten drinken of iets anders en dat we ons dan een stuk beter gingen voelen... en echt geen enkele dokter heeft ons daar al op gewezen, dus toch het proberen waard voor degenen die sukkelen met een lage bloeddruk of die zonder aanwijsbare reden duizelig worden... hopelijk helpt het bij jullie en bij mij ook natuurlijk

----------


## Bartluijten

Ik heb in de symptomenzoeker even gezocht naar duizeligheid en dan krijg ik de volgende 56 gesorteerde resultaten. Afhankelijk van de overige symptomen zou je er iets uit kunnen halen.
https://www.mijnklachtenassistent.nl/duizeligheid

----------

